# Signed Jon Bon Jovi Guitar Raffle Info



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

There were a few folks here who asked me to let them know when the JBJ guitar raffle tickets went on sale .... they're on sale NOW! If you'd like to purchase tickets, please send me a PM and I'll send you my address. Here's the info directly from the flyer ...


*Win a Guitar signed by Jon Bon Jovi!*​ 


*Only 100 tickets will be sold!*​ 

*Tickets $10 each*​ 

One of our volunteers won this guitar at Ryley’s Run, an annual event held in Albany, New York. The purpose of Ryley’s Run is to raise money for homeless, abused, and neglected animals. Since the guitar was donated to Ryley’s Run in the spirit of helping animals find forever homes, she has decided to keep that spirit of giving alive. She donated it to us to help raise the much needed funds it takes to help our homeless animals make it to the adoptable list and be placed in happy homes with loving families.

The guitar comes with a certificate of authenticity. All proceeds from this raffle will go directly to the Humane Society of Plainfield. Raffle will be held when all 100 tickets have been sold. Winner need not be present to win and will be contacted by phone.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

How wonderful Sandy! I would like to buy a ticket....I will be in touch. This is terrific!


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

*Pics of the JBJ guitar*

Hmmm ... just noticed that he pictures didn't show in my original post.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Are you kidding me? No way! Ok, teenager coming out in me! :

I have been a fan of Bon Jovi's since 1985, saw them in Spokane, Wash. in 86" when they (get this) opened up for RATT...Ok, now my age is showing...

I will be in contact to buy quite a few of these tickets...Plus the money will go for a great cause of course...

It would be nice to have this to pass on to my daughter (who is only 7 yrs old) who loves Bon Jovi too, thanks to Mom...for her to have as she grows. Of course it will go into the safe for now...IF I win...:crossfing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL...my son would have given Donna 500.00 for that guitar (that's all he can afford). My niece would have paid a heck of a lot more!


----------

